# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  فایل xml وضعیت آب و هوایی و اوقات شرعی

## salarjoon

سلام قبلا یکی از دوستان در این تاپیک یه سوال تو این مایه ها کرده بودند ولی متاسفانه کسی جواب نداد 

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=107062
اما سوال من اینه و خواهش می کنم دوستان اهل فن جواب بدن 

من میخواستم وضعیت آب و هوایی رو در سایتم نمایش بدم و خوب از این کد های اماده که مثلا parstools داره نمیخواستم استفاده کنم و گفتم اگه بشه وصل شد به پایگاه داده ی سایت خود سازمان هواشناسی ایران خیلی خوب میشه و شاید اسکریپتی داشته باشن واسه استفاده که نداشتن .
  و اینا رو پیدا کردم میخواستم بدونم *آیا این فایل xml هست* و خواهشا* روش لودش رو هم تو  html بگید یا php* من asp کار نمیکنم و میخوام واسه php به کار ببرم . 

وضعیت روز
http://www.weather.ir/farsi/RSS/xml.asp
وضعیت 3 روز آینده
http://www.weather.ir/farsi/RSS/xml-forecast.asp


*منو حتما راهنمایی کنید حیاتیه .*

اما یه چیز دیگه من فایل اوقات شرعی بهصورت xml رو دارم اونو چطوری میتونم لود کنم به شکل مقبولی
لینک فایل اوقات شرعی 
http://rapidshare.com/files/183431340/azan.rar.html

----------


## kiosksoft

> *آیا این فایل xml هست*


بله , همین آدرس هست, من هم ازاین  آدرس استفاده میکنم, من asp.net و با زبان سی شارپ نوشتم, php بلد نیستم اگه به دردتون میخوره , بگید که همین جا بزارم براتون.

----------


## sama01

> *روش لودش رو هم تو  html بگید یا php* من asp کار نمیکنم و میخوام واسه php به کار ببرم .


درسته که xml سایت مورد نظر با زبان asp‌ ساخته شده. ولی به هر حال محتوای آن سک xml معمولیه. پس فقط کافیه محتوای آن را بگیرید و با هر زبانی خواستید پردازش کنید.

در مورد سوال دوم (اوقات شرعی) هم شما باید با دستورات php برای پردازش آشنا باشید. و در این صورت، همه چیز حله.

----------


## behnet

asp.net.csharp.ir عزيز 

لطفا توضيح دهيد منم C#‎ كار ميكنم

ممنون ميشم

----------


## kiosksoft

دوست عزیز

من این تابع رو نوشتم : 


 
publicvoid ProcessRSSItemIR(string rssURL)
{
try
{
StringBuilder strBuilder = newStringBuilder();
System.Net.WebRequest myRequest = System.Net.WebRequest.Create(rssURL);
System.Net.WebResponse myResponse = myRequest.GetResponse();
System.IO.Stream rssStream = myResponse.GetResponseStream();
System.Xml.XmlDocument rssDoc = new System.Xml.XmlDocument();
rssDoc.Load(rssStream);
System.Xml.XmlNodeList rssItems = rssDoc.SelectNodes("root/row");
string title = "";
string link = "";
string description24 = "";
string description72 = "";
 
for (int i = 0; i < rssItems.Count; i++)
{
System.Xml.XmlNode rssDetail;
rssDetail = rssItems.Item(i).SelectSingleNode("fcity");
if (rssDetail != null)
{
title = rssDetail.InnerText;
}
else
{
title = "";
}
//rssDetail = rssItems.Item(i).SelectSingleNode("Airstate24_1");
//if (rssDetail != null)
//{
// link = rssDetail.InnerText;
//}
//else
//{
// link = "";
//}
rssDetail = rssItems.Item(i).SelectSingleNode("Airstate24_1");
if (rssDetail != null)
{
description24 = rssDetail.InnerText;
}
else
{
description24 = "";
}
rssDetail = rssItems.Item(i).SelectSingleNode("Airstate24_2");
if (rssDetail != null)
{
description24 = description24 + " , " + rssDetail.InnerText;
}
else
{
description24 = "";
}
 
rssDetail = rssItems.Item(i).SelectSingleNode("Airstate24_1");
if (rssDetail != null)
{
description72 = rssDetail.InnerText;
}
else
{
description72 = "";
}
rssDetail = rssItems.Item(i).SelectSingleNode("Airstate24_2");
if (rssDetail != null)
{
description72 = description72 + " , " + rssDetail.InnerText;
}
else
{
description72 = "";
}
 
strBuilder.Append("<table > ");
// Response.Write("<p><b><a href='" + link + "' target='new'>" + title + "</a></b><br/>");
strBuilder.Append("<tr ><td ><br><h4 > <p class=lblTitleRSS>" + title + "</p></h4></td></tr>");
strBuilder.Append("<tr><td ><p class=lblTitle> 24 ساعت آینده</p></td></tr>");
strBuilder.Append("<tr><td> <p class=lblDescriptionRSS>" + description24 + "</p></td></tr>");
strBuilder.Append("<tr><td ><p class=lblTitle>72 ساعت آینده</p></td></tr>");
strBuilder.Append("<tr><td> <p class=lblDescriptionRSS>" + description24 + "</p></td></tr>");
strBuilder.Append("</table>");
//Response.Write(description + "</p>");
lblWeather.Text = strBuilder.ToString();
}
}
catch { }
}
 


نحوه فراخوانی :


 
string rssURL = "http://www.weather.ir/farsi/RSS/xml-forecast.asp";
ProcessRSSItemIR(rssURL);

----------


## salarjoon

سلام asp.net.csharp.ir جان آقا من یه مدت نبودم و ممنونم از شما به خاطر پیگیری و جواب آقا من phpواسه   میخواستم بیشتر ولی سر همین C#‎ رو هم که زحمتشو کشیدید ممنون سر فرصت ISS نصب میکنم حتما چکش میکنم یا اگه شما خودتون تو نت قرار دادید لینک بدید بهتره .

اما همین که فهمیدم قابل لود هست خیلی خوب شد .بیبینم تو php چه میشه کرد.

----------


## jamejam

سلام دوستان عزیز ...

من یه تازه واردم و زیاد در مورد برنامه نویسی نمیدونم ولی سعی میکنم  با کدها بازی کنم و به خواسته خودم برسم. حالا چند تا مشکل دارم ممنون میشم اساتید منو کمک کنند.
اول اینکه من اسکریپت آب و هوا رو نصب کردم اما یه مشکل دارم اونم اینه که دما رو به صورت فارنهایت نشون میده  و هر کاری کردم که به سلسیوس تغییر بده نشد.

دوم اینکه میخوام یک منو بازشو تعریف کنم که اسم دیگر شهر باشه تا با کلیک روی اونا . وضعیت آب و هوا اون مناطق رو نشون بده.

ممنون از کمکتون
اینم فایلی که من باهاش کار میکنم.

----------


## احمد سامعی

> لینک فایل اوقات شرعی 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/183431340/azan.rar.html


دوستان اين لينك كار نمي كنه 

كسي اين فايل داره ؟؟؟

----------


## salarjoon

> دوستان اين لينك كار نمي كنه 
> 
> 
> كسي اين فايل داره ؟؟؟


دوست عزیز این فکر کنم مال سال پیش هست و به درد امسال نمیخوره . 
ولی به هر حال واست میزارم

----------

